# Magnetic Switch Upgrade For Original King Mod



## Gizmo (12/3/14)

I lost the spring to my King Mod, however, it doesn't seem to bug me as I magnetic switch upgrade could be awesome.

I couldn't find any for the original, all clones.. Any ideas guys?


----------

